# Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?



## Administrator (29. März 2006)

*Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2006)

*AW: Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?*

[X] Diese Vollversionen beeinflussen meine Kaufentscheidung nicht


----------



## Goddess (29. März 2006)

*AW: Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 29.03.2006 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Diese Vollversionen beeinflussen meine Kaufentscheidung nicht



Dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## TheChicky (29. März 2006)

*AW: Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?*



			
				Goddess am 29.03.2006 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 29.03.2006 01:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die PCG weiß wohl nicht, was sie als nächstes draufpacken soll... und so wie das Ergebnis ausschaut ist es auch ziemlich wurscht


----------



## elminster (29. März 2006)

*AW: Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?*



			
				TheChicky am 29.03.2006 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PCG weiß wohl nicht, was sie als nächstes draufpacken soll... und so wie das Ergebnis ausschaut ist es auch ziemlich wurscht



ja, kann sein.  

ich würde nur eine spezielle zeitung kaufen wenn es ein spiel gibt dass ich mir sowieso gekauft hätt oder das mich sehr interessiert. ansonsten kauf ich eigentlich nicht nach der vollversion.


----------



## Ztyla (29. März 2006)

*AW: Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?*

Die Vollversionen nehmen imho immer mehr an Bedeutung zu, denn es gibt (jedenfalls für mich) ausser dem Game keinen Kaufanreiz mehr für das Heft mit DVD. 

Die ehemals exklusiven Demos sind inzwischen viel eher im Internet downloadbar, gleiches gilt für Videos, Patches, Freeware etc. 
Und in Zeiten von DSL ists auch kein großer Aufwand, das downzuloaden...

Warum also nicht zum 2 Euro günstigeren Heft ohne Datenträger greifen?

Und hier, liebes PCGames Team, hat Euer Konkurenzmag Gamestar mit nur 2,50 Euro statt Euren 2,99 Euro fürs blanke Heft  die Nase vorn. Da müssen die Themen bei Euch schon wesentlich anders+interessanter sein, um einen zum Kauf der PCGames zu bewegen..(was allerdings öfter vorkommt)

Oder ihr glänzt halt durch ne gute Vollversion (auch gerne ältere Sachen zum archivieren und wiederdurchspielen, Stichwort: Lucasarts!), dann bringt ihr den geneigten Käufer auch zur Mehrausgabe für die DVD.


----------



## m-a-x (29. März 2006)

*AW: Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 29.03.2006 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Diese Vollversionen beeinflussen meine Kaufentscheidung nicht



Meiner Meinung nach sind die meisten Vollversionen Software-Ramsch um den Datenträger voll zu bekommen. Software-Ramsch, der mich damals als er aktuell war nicht interessierte und mich heute entsprechend auch nicht interessiert. 
Klar, hängt natürlich auch vom Spiele-Geschmack des einzelnen ab, und ab und an ist auch mal ein wirklich gutes Game dabei (z.B. Diablo 2), dieses hat man sich aber dann meistens schon längst zugelegt oder kann es auch am Wühltisch  erwerben. 

Kaufe daher meistens das Heft ohne Datenträger, höchstens mal mit DVD wenn 2-3 Demos dabei sind, die mich interessieren. Früher als ich noch kein DSL hatte hab ich auch mal wegen der neuesten Treiber oder Patches zugeschlagen, aber wie oben schon erwähnt, bekommt man die ja schneller und aktueller aus dem Netz. Bleiben als Kaufgrund letztlich nur noch die "tollen" mit Werbung angereicherten Reportagen und Videos auf der DVD


----------



## Ztyla (29. März 2006)

*AW: Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?*

*g*

War gerade kurz beim Zeitschriftenhändler und hab auch gleich den Grund dieser Umfrage entdeckt...

Nicht ärgern, PCGames, aber dass ihr diesen Monat mit dem "Transport Giganten" (oder Tycoon? Habs schon wieder vergessen) nicht gegen Gamestars "Morrowind" ankommt, dürfte klar sein. Auch wenn die BRAVO Screenfun das Ding schon vor ca. 3 Monaten veröffentlicht hat, das ist zur Oblivion Veröffentlichung natürlich ein Ass im Ärmel... gerade bei Leuten, die den Vorgänger noch nicht ihr Eigen nennen aber jetzt gerade Oblivion spielen. (ich z.B.) 

Aber eben deshalb ist wichtig, dass ihr vielleicht mal Euren Preis für die Version ohne DVD angleicht, denn Morrowind Besitzer, die nicht gerade Bock uf ein belangloses Strategie-Tycoon Dings haben, könnten dann guten Gewissens zu Eurer No-CD Ausgabe greifen..


----------



## Michael-Miggi (29. März 2006)

*AW: Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?*

Aber ob da dann nicht Morrorwind auch als ramsch liegen bleibt ist die Frage. Da du ja eben gerade Oblivion spielst und dies wahr. auch noch länger tust bleibt daran zu zweifeln das das Game dieses Jahr noch von dir gespielt wird. (nat. nur spek.) Denn wenn man mal Oblivion fertig hat ist eh schon G3 draußen...


----------



## Ganon2000 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?*

Bin Abonnent, nach Vollversion kaufe ich nur ganz selten Hefte. Von den aufgelisteten ist IMHO Pharao das Beste, hab ich aber schon. Was ist eigentlich Gunbound? Sagt mir gar nichts...  
Jedenfalls spiele ich die Vollversionen der Zeitschriften nur sehr selten. Die Interessanten hab ich meistens schon, die meisten interessieren mich gar nicht. Aus den letzten Monaten der PCG will ich nur Chaser irgendwann mal ausprobieren. Die DVDs finde ich eher wegen der Videos gut, aber die von der PCG gefallen mir auch nicht mehr so...


----------



## Weird_Sheep (30. März 2006)

*AW: Im Zeitschriftenhandel: Vor Ihnen liegen vier PC-Spiele-Magazine, jedes mit einer Vollversion. Welches wählen Sie?*



			
				Ztyla am 29.03.2006 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ärgern, PCGames, aber dass ihr diesen Monat mit dem "Transport Giganten" (oder Tycoon? Habs schon wieder vergessen) nicht gegen Gamestars "Morrowind" ankommt, dürfte klar sein.




Ich weiß echt nicht, wieviele dieser Tycoons, Giganten, Manager und Co. ich hier rumliegen habe.
Manchmal frage ich mich echt, wer das alles spielt...

Wenn ich mir daheim schon Zahlen in Tabellen antun muss, dann lieber mit meiner Excel 2003 Vollversion! 

Ich bin ja immer noch dafür, lieber nur einmal im Quartal ne Vollversion, aber dafür eine, die früher nicht Wertungsmäßig auf der schwarzen Liste gelandet wäre. *An die Zeiten zurück erinner, in denen die Geburtstags- und die Weihnachtsvollversion Topspiele waren*

Aber scheinbar gilt am Kiosk auch Geiz ist geil und hauptsache Vollversion, egal was für ein Scheiß!


----------

